# Isla Morada or Keys?



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Does anyone know a good charter out of Isla Morada or one of the Keys down in that area? Is there a better time to go than now or should I wait?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Two conch charters, Capt. Jack Carlson. He put us on the Cobia and Mangroves but he can put you on ANYTHING !
http://twoconchs.com/


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Bud N' Mary's Marina has a wide selection of charters, I had a friend who thoroughly enjoyed a flats trip out of that marina, I'll have to see if he can send me the captain's name.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys, I apologize. I should have specifically said fly fishing.... I looked at the 2 conchs, looks great but realized I didn't specify flyfishing.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Just check in with the at Florida Keys Outfitters they are by far the most knowledgeable for fly fishing in Islamorada and they have guides they contract with.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tom Rowland or rich Tudor from Saltwater Experience are in the general area and if the show is anything like reality it should be a trip of a lifetime


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you opposed to going down to Key West or Sugarloaf? Or do you want to stick in the upper keys? I have a couple of recommendations, but they're down further to the southwest.


----------

